# Sad day for me today...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just took Aspen in to the vet today for his yearly general checkup and found out that he has a fracture with pulp exposure. :frown: It's his lower molar, on his right side. I've never given him any weight bearing bones or knuckle bones, so I'm puzzled as to what could have caused this?? Danemama08, do you still give Shiloh RMB's??


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn, that really sucks 

We do still give Shiloh RMBs. She gets everything the same as the rest of the girls. She just doesn't chew as much on the left side where the tooth was extracted


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What on earth could have caused this though????


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Hard to say really... we don't even know exactly what bone caused Shiloh's fracture.

Any chance he may have accidentally chewed on a rock or something? What's the hardest thing he normally gets?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

He gets beef ribs and deer antlers. Don't know what's harder though...

ETA: He hasn't had deer antlers in a long time though so is there a chance that the beef ribs could have caused this?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's impossible to say for sure what caused it. Beef ribs or antlers could have but who knows. He could have fractured it on another dogs head...happened to one of Bailey's teeth! I wouldn't worry too much about how it happened since you'll never really know and it's not the end of the world for him. It sucks yes, but not terrible. I'd just keep an eye on it because even with the pulp exposed there's not guarantee that it will get infected and need to be extracted.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, I almost had a heart attack when I read your title, so was really quite relieved to read it was 'just' a tooth. But, saying that, sorry to hear this happened, especially when you've always been so careful with what you give him. Sounds painful though, having pulp exposed. What does the vet reckon you should do?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Having the pulp exposed doesn't necessarily mean that it's even painful. If the vet is a good one he/she will say to keep an eye on it. If tartar starts to build up there you will know that the tooth is actually painful and should come out. If tartar doesn't build up you know that the tooth is ok. No reason to extract it if it doesn't need to come out right away. But it should definitely come out if it's painful or infected.

ETA: I found that Shiloh's tooth was broken because of all the tartar buildup. She stopped using that side of her mouth which caused buildup from it being painful. This is basically the only way to know if it's painful because most dogs are so stoic. They don't let pain slow them down!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Gosh, I almost had a heart attack when I read your title, so was really quite relieved to read it was 'just' a tooth. But, saying that, sorry to hear this happened, especially when you've always been so careful with what you give him. Sounds painful though, having pulp exposed. What does the vet reckon you should do?


Sorry I scared you! The doctor wants to put him on a course of antibiotics for 10 days, and then have the molar removed.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> But it should definitely come out if it's painful or infected.


When I touch it, it seems like it hurts him. He pulls his head away...

ETA: Tartar never developed in that area.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> When I touch it, it seems like it hurts him. He pulls his head away...
> 
> ETA: Tartar never developed in that area.


If you're worried about it being painful, have it extracted now. Do you know how long it's been broken? If it's only been a few weeks or less tartar may not have had time to build up.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^No, I don't know how long it's been broken.

ETA: Will he have trouble eating on that side if it's removed?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just saw this! I hope Aspen is okay. Give him a hug for me! :smile:


----------

